# Biofeedback (Donna Deegan)



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This was originally posted on the Lotronex Action Group mailing list.


> quote:I wanted to share a treatment that helped me before taking Lotronex. I, like many of you, had lost a lot of muscle control causing me to have accidents. My doctor sent me to a rectal surgeon because he thought I would actually need to have surgery to repair the problem. It turned out I could be helped with physical therapy. Yes, physical therapy for the butt. It is called biofeedback and is basically using kegal exercises. You are actually hooked up to a computer that records your strength. It is really cool because you can actually see how much you improve each week. It is not a quick fix and did not provide the miracle results like Lotronex, but it definately helped. I had much better control after I completed the treatment. Ask your doctor about it. If he/she doesn't know anything try and call other gastrointestinal doctors or rectal surgeons. My insurance covered this therapy. Donna Deegan


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Jeff, I have heard good reports for this.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I did this too, before hypnotherapy. It was helpful, especially to practice relaxing the anal muscles while pushing properly. I was given kegal exercises too, and other ideas such as sitting straight up on the toilet, not to spend more than 10 minutes trying, and to try to set up a toilet schedule.AZ------------------If you don't have a dream, how are you gonna have a dream come true?Nellie Forbush's song in South Pacific


----------

